# Hello from Merritt Island, FL



## CaroLynn (Jun 11, 2015)

57 years old and love MAC! Didn't start wearing makeup until I was older - but it's never too late, right? My poor husband doesn't understand the obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Looking forward to reading and learning.

  Lynn


----------



## cthess (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi!
  I'm new as well!  Men don't understand!  

  Looking forward to meeting new people as well


----------



## CaroLynn (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

